

Ask HN: Startup Vacation Policy - jranck88

My company is getting to that stage where we have a number of salaried and part-time employees. My partners and I are looking to encourage and reward our employees while building an open and inviting company culture. At the same time we want to make sure and protect the company and make sure this environment isn't take advantage of. I've read of great companies with relaxed vacation policies and I've also seen other established companies with more traditional policies. What has HN found to work for you personally as an employee or an owner?<p>As this is HN, any links you've found to be helpful would be appreciated as well.
======
ojbyrne
In my opinion so-called "unlimited" vacation policies in tech companies are
just a scam. People job hop a lot, and often they want to take their
accumulated vacation as cash when they do - unlimited vacation policies seem
to let companies avoid that payout. I'm guessing that's what you're referring
to with "relaxed vacation policies."

I'd prefer a more typical 3 weeks, be generous with holidays - the day after
Thanksgiving, for starters; and a "comp time" policy, where if someone works a
weekend or extra long day(s) they accumulate more vacation days.

~~~
jranck88
I've been leaning this way, I've also heard of people actually taking less
time off with the policy. Although I'm not sure how much of an issue that will
be as we are usually pushing people to unplug a bit. Also the partners do a
good job of leading by example and taking time off. The fact that you don't
have to track the vacation as much given everything that has to be tracked in
the business is enticing though.

~~~
eshvk
I think it really depends on the company and the founders: I have seen it both
ways with friends. There are folks who don't even take a single day off every
year in spite of having "Unlimited vacation days" because of a poisonous
culture where people who take days off are considered to be slackers by peers.
I think this is due to leadership failure because one of the reasons this
happens is because the company is so "lean" that they can't afford to even
miss one person for a single day. On the other hand, there are places where
the CEO forces people to switch off their phones and GTFO because they are
sick and have been working their asses off.

As an employee, I prefer the two weeks deal because it is clear and concise
and there is no b.s. about whether I can take days off or not. My company does
that and also shuts down during christmas holidays from the 24 till Jan 01. I
feel like that in all makes a pretty decent holiday package.

Also, to answer your question regarding the fact that this is another
parameter to track. You could just get people to self report PTOs on whatever
HR management system you use?

